# Pollenation.... what will happen?



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I don't think my neighbor's hybrid corn is far enough away from me... about 250 yards (about a 1/8 mile)....

So what will happen to my Heirloom corn seeds when it gets hit with the hybrid pollen? I am wanting to do some seed saving for next year.

I have two batches of corn... The second batch was planted later and has nothing to worry about, but the first batch I am sure caught some pollen from the wind. How will the plants grow if I plant the seeds that were pollinated from a hybrid plant?? Will those plants make sterile seeds?


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

You could put small paper bags over each and every ear that is developing and then when the tassels bloom gather the pollen in another bag and hand pollinate each ear as soon as the silks begin to emerge and then put the bag right back on.
Can not guarantee pure, pure seed but should isolate it and keep it cleaner than not covering.
your seed will not be sterile-The GMO monster(monsatano) has been developing a "killer seed" corn but so far as us tree huggers know it hasn't been released. You will end up with a hybrid plant that might or might not be GMO tainted(depends on what your neighbor is planting). More and more good heirloom corn seed stock is becoming tainted so that soon all corn will probably be tainted. Corn is quite slutty veggie pollination wise! Tends to pollinate with just anyone!


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

I thnk the real polination problems are'nt going to be that lil bit that blows in- it will be getting stuff to polinate at all due to the drastic drop in bee populations in this country. We may have to polinate our own vegetable crops with tiny paint brushes before they figure out what the bee problems are and fix it.


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Centraltn said:


> I thnk the real polination problems are'nt going to be that lil bit that blows in- it will be getting stuff to polinate at all due to the drastic drop in bee populations in this country. We may have to polinate our own vegetable crops with tiny paint brushes before they figure out what the bee problems are and fix it.


AGree that we have a serious bee concern. My bees are really stuggling this year. I should point out that corn is one of the crops that bees do not pollenate though.


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

FF do youknow why they appear to be struggling? I have thought about starting a few hives in my tiny little 10 tree orchard.. but the trees are so small at this point- planted them just this spring - that it may be a few yrs before they start blooming/bearing. Are hives difficult to keep? Expensive to set up?


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Centraltn said:


> FF do youknow why they appear to be struggling? I have thought about starting a few hives in my tiny little 10 tree orchard.. but the trees are so small at this point- planted them just this spring - that it may be a few yrs before they start blooming/bearing. Are hives difficult to keep? Expensive to set up?


Central,

I have only been beekeeping for two years now. My bee mentor has had me doing a few unconventional things with my bees. Needless to say, I an firing him and getting a "conventional" beekeeper as a mentor.

My recommendation is to find a local beekeping association and begin attending meetings. Meetings are open to guests and you can learn a lot about bees, beekeeping, and honey from these folks. Each association has grants available for new beekeepers.

The best time to begin beekeeping is early spring, but I would recommend getting involved in research now.

Here is a link for the Tennessee Beekepers Association.

Tennessee Beekeepers Association - local associations


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

:thankyou: Much appreciated. Good site.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

OFF TOPIC: I think the bees are being hurt by all the chemicals and genetically modified crap in the environment - - - but MONSANTO will NEVER admit to poisoning the whole world...... never.

ON TOPIC: What would happen to my seeds/future plants if they did get cross pollinated?


----------



## nathan (Nov 6, 2008)

With tomatoes I plant both heirloom and hybrids,and never know which variety will volunteer the next year,I do know they taste good and I only have to buy a dozen plants to end up with my goal of 3 Doz.


----------

